# Exclusive Car Care - Audi RS4 Correction Detail



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys

Here we have a Audi RS4 that was booked in for a Correction Detail. Gtechniq C1+ was used to protect the paintwork and alloys

Few before and afters during paint correction














































































































































































































































































The end result...













































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Never fail to impress me. Lovely car and even better work.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work and car


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Smashing car, colour, work, photos!!
Superb!!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Fantastic job looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The name change threw me at first Jay, but there are few that make RS4's look as good so once I saw the afters it was all clear, another excellent job. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sensational work and aspirational pics! Awesome stuff!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking work on an awesome car:argie: thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking great :thumb: best color for RS4


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work Jay, looks stunning


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Top work, i love sprint blue in these


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work mate, real nice car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic job loving the RS the colour is fantastic


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

awesome work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just plain and simple perfection , what a joy to see your work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Jay, can't beat Sprint blue polished up!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work and write up :thumb:


----------



## m29 (May 29, 2012)

Nice job man!:car:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Jay, some sweet finished shots mate:thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Good job, what polishes were you using?


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Great level of correction!!!


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

dohc-vtec said:


> Good job, what polishes were you using?


+1 would also like to know what you used on this RS4


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, great result.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## DetailDom (Jun 25, 2012)

Top work,looks stunning


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

A very rewarding colour which you have brought the best out of. Lovely work many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great dude, brilliant colour for that car. 

Next project the old Comma in the background.. or is it a bedford? :lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet as Jay & some proper outside shots too, love RS4's ! 

Baz.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Never fail to impress me. Lovely car and even better work.


Thanks buddy:thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome work and car


Thanks:thumb:



skorpios said:


> Smashing car, colour, work, photos!!
> Superb!!


Thank you:thumb:



Serkie said:


> Fantastic job looks stunning. :thumb:


Thanks



alxg said:


> The name change threw me at first Jay, but there are few that make RS4's look as good so once I saw the afters it was all clear, another excellent job. :thumb:


Sorry for the confusion and thanks for the comments



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Sensational work and aspirational pics! Awesome stuff!!


Thanks Russ



bigslippy said:


> Cracking work on an awesome car:argie: thanks for sharing:thumb:


Thanks



Alzak said:


> Looking great :thumb: best color for RS4


Totally agree its the best colour:thumb:



stangalang said:


> Top work Jay, looks stunning


thanks stangalang



Smoothie said:


> Top work, i love sprint blue in these


Thanks Smoothie



Scrim-1- said:


> Great work mate, real nice car


Thanks



Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic job loving the RS the colour is fantastic


it is a great colour 



Miguel Pestana said:


> awesome work :thumb:


thanks Miguel



DMH-01 said:


> Great job as always :thumb:


Thanks:thumb:



Racer said:


> Just plain and simple perfection , what a joy to see your work :thumb:


Thanks Rui:thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Great work Jay, can't beat Sprint blue polished up!


Thanks J



leemckenna said:


> great work and write up :thumb:


Thanks and glad you enjoyed the write up:thumb:



m29 said:


> Nice job man!:car:


Thank you



slrestoration said:


> Great work Jay, some sweet finished shots mate:thumb:


Cheers Nick:thumb:



dohc-vtec said:


> Good job, what polishes were you using?


IIRC it was Megs 101 and 205



Jav_R said:


> Great level of correction!!!


Cheers Jav



Hamish_023 said:


> +1 would also like to know what you used on this RS4


IIRC it was Megs 101 and 205



deni2 said:


> Wow, great result.


Thanks Deni



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


:thumb::thumb:



DetailDom said:


> Top work,looks stunning


Thanks Dom



Soul Hudson said:


> A very rewarding colour which you have brought the best out of. Lovely work many thanks for sharing.


Thank you



Porkypig said:


> Looks great dude, brilliant colour for that car.
> 
> Next project the old Comma in the background.. or is it a bedford? :lol::lol:


Not sure what it is to be honest as I have never took a close look at it



Auto Detox said:


> Sweet as Jay & some proper outside shots too, love RS4's !
> 
> Baz.


Cheers Baz:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Awesome work performed, love the photography also, :thumb:.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous car and such a lovely colour! Really nice work! :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

deni2 said:


> Awesome work performed, love the photography also, :thumb:.


Thanks deni:thumb::thumb:



Mumbles said:


> Gorgeous car and such a lovely colour! Really nice work! :thumb:


Thank s Mumbles, comment greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Cracking results mate. One of my favourite cars and on my want list.:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

that looks great!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Super work again Jay!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Poolieboy said:


> Cracking results mate. One of my favourite cars and on my want list.:thumb:


Thanks Poolie



detailersdomain said:


> that looks great!


Cheers Phil:thumb:



Socal Brian said:


> Super work again Jay!


Thanks Brian


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

How can you not love a Sprint Blue RS? Great work fella!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome job on a amazing colour!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning finish, thanks for sharing :thumb:

One day, I will own one of these!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Wowzers, amazing


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work as ever, just class a fantastic result.

John.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

awesome job and great pics


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> How can you not love a Sprint Blue RS? Great work fella!





dhiren_motilal said:


> awesome job on a amazing colour!





id_doug said:


> Stunning finish, thanks for sharing :thumb:
> 
> One day, I will own one of these!





Rabidracoon28 said:


> Wowzers, amazing





Titanium Htail said:


> Great work as ever, just class a fantastic result.
> 
> John.





DieselMDX said:


> awesome job and great pics


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

awsome car, awsome job, awsome pictures


----------

